# Rocksprings rain



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just talked to our rancher at the lease they got about 2" more inches of rain today. They also said lots of rattlesnakes out they killed 4 in the last month one bit there dog in the face. Also lots of axis running around hopefully I'll go up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

We're about to get on a lease out that way. Any problems with illegals? We'll be just west of town off 377


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

That's good news on the rain and Axis. Still trying to figure out a trip out there. Freezer is getting low on Axis meat.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

I show 2.5 over the last 72 hours. Farmlogs is a great rainfall tracking app if you don't have anyone local to check rain gauges where you hunt.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm hoping to get up there this weekend, but still watching the weather. Don't want to go if it's going to be rainy all weekend.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Just dumped 2.3 inches out.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ive got property in Montell just South of Campwood, we had over 7" there a few weeks back and by the radar theyve been getting hammered again so we will see as soon as i can get up there. My 2000 gal. Water catch tank was about full already.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

We had .52" from the entire event at our place. West of Rocksprings on 55, just about the intersection of 277. Maybe we will get more next week.
BB


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

According to Wunderground, the Martin Ranch on RR2523 which is probably 3.5 miles SE from Carta Valley, has had 28.5 inches since Jan 1. I don't think the whole area has had 28.5 inches in the last 3 yrs! I'm going Memorial Day wknd. to take a look. Anyone know how Amistad looks?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Last time I crossed the lake on 277 (April 17th) it had definitely came up. Still nowhere near normal, but the old bridge east of the new one was under water again at least.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Tall1 said:


> Last time I crossed the lake on 277 (April 17th) it had definitely came up. Still nowhere near normal, but the old bridge east of the new one was under water again at least.


Yep, when I go in to DR that's been my depth marker as well. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I can't help but think Amistad has got to be close to full if they're not letting lots of water out. My wife, son and I are planning on boating up the devils river next weekend. We've only been able to get 9 miles up from Rough Canyon; hoping by next weekend we can make it up much further.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

barbless said:


> I can't help but think Amistad has got to be close to full if they're not letting lots of water out. My wife, son and I are planning on boating up the devils river next weekend. We've only been able to get 9 miles up from Rough Canyon; hoping by next weekend we can make it up much further.


 I just talked to my landowner this morning and he said it's rising but pretty slowly. The previously mentioned old roadway bridges visible from 277 can still be seen so it's not come up a lot.. I thought it would surely be up higher than that


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Still 26 or so feet low. Pecos is up and Devils is helping. San Pedro Canyon is filling back up. Be prepared to catch tons on 12-14" bass. Gonna be good in couple of years......


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

This is the rain update I got from Martin Ranch the other day. 


Martin Ranch Rainfall Totals
Carta Valley TX Year 2015
Date
Amount in Inches
2015-01-03
0.20
2015-01-10
0.20
2015-01-22
0.40
2015-01-31
0.40
2015-02-03
0.05
2015-02-04
0.05
2015-02-28
0.06
2015-03-04
0.35
2015-03-09
0.05
2015-03-20
0.95
2015-03-21
1.80
2015-03-26
0.25
2015-04-04
0.12
2015-04-08
0.10
2015-04-11
0.15
2015-04-12
0.48
2015-04-17
0.30
2015-04-26
0.30
2015-05-04
0.02
2015-05-05
0.01
2015-05-10
0.10
2015-05-11
0.45
2015-05-13
3.75
2015 Total
10.54


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Rancher just sent me a text 3.5" of rain in the last 3 days. We are 16 miles northeast of town.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

We got a crazy storm last night in Montell ( just outside camp wood) 5" in 3 hours with alot of violent lightning. 55 was closed down and had water coming over in in 4 or 5 places.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Dumped out 1.10 this morning but all the way to Carta Valley water was over the road. Even at the uppermost Nueces Crossing on 377 was covered in water. It was up to my floor boards. I would suspect 674 was closed, a large slug of water is headed to Uvalde and south. I estimated 3-5 inches west and north of town, came down very fast last night.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

We had a good storm thursday night. Last night was unbelievable. Gonna be a great year as green as everything is.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Food plots may grow this fall and winter if we keep getting steady rain.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm going to look at a lease near Rocksprings on the 30th (about 2 weeks from now) assuming the rain at least slows down, do you think it will dry up by then? I'm assuming that area dries up pretty quickly.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rs*

The mud usually dries up a few days after the rain stops. The big question is when will the rain stop! Good luck, take rubber boots!


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm more concerned about the roads! And getting around the place haha. But yes, this rain is ridiculous!


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Make sure you have 4x4 and you should be good.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

chicken fried said:


> This is the rain update I got from Martin Ranch the other day.
> 
> Martin Ranch Rainfall Totals
> Carta Valley TX Year 2015
> ...


Wunderground has Martin Ranch at 29.43" since Jan 1 2015 http://www.wunderground.com/persona...KTXDELRI8#history/s20150101/e20150513/mcustom
Scroll down to weather history and plug in todays date. Scroll a little lower for summary.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*The Good? Thing is......*

Other than the lust vegetation, the rain brings the hogs out, even in the daylight, and makes them brave! Both could be fatal mistakes!!!


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Any updates? Road closures? Heading that way Saturday.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

*closures*



afishinman14 said:


> Any updates? Road closures? Heading that way Saturday.


As of right now all is open, but could change with any amount of rain!

If you come in from Junction US 377 Llano river crossings are open but with water on them. RR 674 can close easily with any rain. No washouts on major roads I know of. Tx41 is open.

Best to post if it starts to rain, more rain is forecasted this weekend.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I have kin in Edwards, Real and Uvalde Co's...
big water.
even thru the Brush Country in SW Tx.
have seen firsthand that all rivers from Brackett to San Antonio are up big...
SE SA all rivers are bank full plus..
the Coastal Bend will soon be flushed by fresh water.
should be a banner yr in Hill Country


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Should be coming in from hwy 41 & I-10. I'll keep an eye on this thread. Hopefully some people local down there can update us. Really hoping to make it down, as were looking at a possible lease. Don't want to push it back any later


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate this weather. I would rather have the drought than all of this.

It's gone way past annoying.

People are being hurt badly. Both financially and physically. Some have died. 

When I see photos of houses being torn away, vehicles swept downriver and homes being flooded I feel terrible for those people.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I hate drought but it's way better than flooding.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

awesum said:


> I hate drought but it's way better than flooding.


Seems they are both a must I'm just glad the lakes and rivers are full again for the wildlife that has struggled the past few yrs


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

We have went beyond the lakes and rivers being full again.

Really scary.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree it all came at one time prayers to all affected


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

having lived thru more than one bad drought, I'll take the rain anyday.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Goose Lover said:


> We have went beyond the lakes and rivers being full again.
> 
> Really scary.


Not real accurate. Many lakes are still way below full pool or even average for the date. With the good comes the bad, and I hate to see property and lives damaged. However, this state has always seen booms and busts with the weather. I love this rainfall. They need it in the Concho valley and upstream Rio Grande area now.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Goose Lover said:


> I hate this weather. I would rather have the drought than all of this.
> 
> It's gone way past annoying.
> 
> ...


 old historic homesteads are never in riverbottoms.
same as old historic homesteads on the coast.
if you like drought, may I suggest moving to Death Valley.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Agree 100% Kweb. Cars floating down stream is more operator error and sure stupidity in most cases unless they ran out of gas trying to get on higher ground!:headknock


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

More rain headed to Rocksprings.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Sugars Pop said:


> Agree 100% Kweb. Cars floating down stream is more operator error and sure stupidity in most cases unless they ran out of gas trying to get on higher ground!:headknock


Oh?

There's a bunch of folks in Houston that might disagree with that right now.


----------

